# Pto Shaft Prolems!!! Help



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello,

I took my 8N PTO shaft out of the tractor. I got the parts to rebuild it but I can't seem to get the darn shaft apart once I got it out of the tractor. I am afraid I am going to mess up the shaft and then it work go back in the tractor correctly. How is the best way to take the shaft apart and rebuild it.

Thanks,
LBH


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Now are you talking about the retainer, and bearing? That is pressed on to the shaft. Almost any tractor place, or eaven a lot of auto shops can press it apart.


----------



## savage (Nov 9, 2004)

theres a snap ring both front &back of bearing
remove the front ring clamp shaft in vice & tap housing
free
bill

The opinions, comments, and advice offered by me here are mine alone. 
As such, they carry as much weight as a feather in a snow storm.:tractorsm


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Savage, and welcome to TF.com, the greatest forum on the net!! :friends: a great bunch of guys, with many varied interests and opinions, and always willing to share there experience and knowledge with others! Look around, join in and enjoy!!

BTW, I LOVE your signiture!!:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome as well Bill! :friends: :cheers:


----------

